# You know your obsessed with the cube when...



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

i got this from Lucas' site 

example- 
you know when your obsessed with the cube when you say good night to all your cubes.

so basicly you say something that would make people laugh but it has to start with "you know your obsessed wit the cube when.."

Have fun!


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2008)

You know you're obsessed with the cube when you wake up crying after a nightmare where you lost all of them (no this did not happen to me  ).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 3, 2008)

You know you're obsessed with the cube when you are sitting in an Ambulance after a car wreck and ask the paramedic to search the vehicle for your cubes.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2008)

Aw, then we'll have two separate, asynchrous lists! 

Anyhow, when: ...you find ways to base school projects on cubing.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Aw, then we'll have two separate, asynchrous lists!
> 
> Anyhow, when: ...you find ways to base school projects on cubing.



im planning to do a scince fair project on it...

How silicone reacts with plastic ;]


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was going to do one on why a 4x4x4 has parity and why a 5x5x5 does not. Then I was told I don't have to do a project. I don't know how I would have done that project anyway or if the idea made sence so im glad I didn't do it.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 4, 2008)

I did mine on the efeect of method on solving the rubiks cube on amount of moves taken


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 4, 2008)

You know you're obsessed with the cube when you can't help but giggle when you watch the Transformers

opening line: "In the beginning, there was the cube...."


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 4, 2008)

You know you are obsessed with cubing when you go on a cubing forum. Or you start topics about how you know when you are obsessed with cubing.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 4, 2008)

(^ lol) 

when..... you name your cubes 
* ok bye Twisty, bye Turny, bye Jammers!*
lol i dont do this...


----------



## 4GO57O (Feb 4, 2008)

" " " " " " " " you put them in their own beds shower them daily put baby powder on them sing them a lullaby at night


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 4, 2008)

4GO57O said:


> " " " " " " " " you put them in their own beds shower them daily put baby powder on them sing them a lullaby at night



Whats wrong with doing that....


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 4, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> (^ lol)
> 
> when..... you name your cubes
> * ok bye Twisty, bye Turny, bye Jammers!*
> lol i dont do this...



I do that.

I have Frankencube (my original store-bought cube), Eric Adams (my DIY), Big Slick (my 4x4x4), Tiny Tim (my Ice Cube), and my 5x5x5 is named Ron Jeremy, since he's the biggest


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 4, 2008)

You named your cube Ron Jeremy????? OMFG!!!! That's hysterical!!!

Does your 5x5x5 solve itself? Sorry, I had to ask.


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

Who's Ron Jeremy? Ok, I'm going to name my cubes now too. Can't think of anything yet...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 4, 2008)

No, it doesn't solve itself (sadly, or else my pb would be much better haha). It's just quite large, hence earning the great name of Ron Jeremy.

@Dene: Ron Jeremy the most famous male porn-star in the world.


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh right, and how do you know that exactly?  . Wow... I was expecting some tall bulky guy but wow, how did he manage to become the most fmous male porn star??


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 4, 2008)

He's been in 1031 porns, and directed 139. He's also very famous because of his media appearances on The Surreal Life, VH1, and in a few video games.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 5, 2008)

When you read this http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm, and as you read each one, you smile, nod, and scroll down.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow...I really did smile and nod most of the way down. As well as submitted one of my own xD


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of quotes. I read the first page and a bit and decided it was too much for now


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> He's been in 1031 porns, and directed 139. He's also very famous because of his media appearances on *The Surreal Life, VH1*, and in a few video games.



? Never heard of them. You know, we have a saying overseas, you probably use it too, it goes something along the lines of: "World famous, in America". I hope you get the idea...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yes, I do. And by the way, The Surreal Life was a reality TV show (quite dumb however, like the rest of them) and VH1 is a television channel that focuses on music and pop culture.


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

Righty, yes reality tv sucks. What was he doing on VH1 as a porn star lol?


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 5, 2008)

(ok back on topic)

when... you sleep with ur cubes (like in ur bed, not next to them)


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 5, 2008)

lol guy you should get back on topic

you know your obsessed with the cube when in your will the cube gets everything

i guess


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 5, 2008)

lol! i like that one^

when... you take ur cube shopping for new stickers and you ask its opinion "ok do u like the tiles or textured?.... good choice"


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks

you know when your obsessed with the cube when you put it inna car seat and a seat belt before you drive


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm tempted to lock this thread, because as lucas said, there's already a place for this... If any other people have thoughts, let them be heard!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2008)

well, i thought this would be a good idea because, no offence to Lucas but not everyone visits peoples' websites so i just thought here would be a good place for a topic like this... sorry Lucas if this "offends" you or something


----------



## MistArts (Feb 8, 2008)

You know when your obsessed with the cube when you see a rainbow as white, yellow, blue, green, orange, and red.


----------



## MiloD (Feb 13, 2008)

every time you are on this site you mentally unscramble the 4x4 in the logo.


----------



## pjk (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucas, 
You should include all of these onto your webpage list. This is great.


...you cube right up until the last second of a test in order to have it solved during the test.


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 13, 2008)

we got this cheap ass chinese magic cube, i use it in the shower


----------



## MiloD (Feb 13, 2008)

if you can anticipate a pop from 3 moves away.


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2008)

pjk said:


> Lucas,
> You should include all of these onto your webpage list. This is great.
> 
> 
> ...you cube right up until the last second of a test in order to have it solved during the test.



Lol, naughty you!

Ok, so last night I had a nightmare that I had 19 3x3x3 cubes (not sure why that number) and had them at school (which I no longer go to) for re-stickering with my cubesmith tiles. For some reason I had to go somewhere and left a couple of other guys to look after them. I came back and they had absolutely ruined them and I was like real angry at them and stuff. So..

You know you're obsessed with the cube when you wake up at 4 in the morning, claim that such a bad dream was actually a NIGHTMARE, get up to check your cubes are still intact, can't get back to sleep because of it  , and hold a grudge against the people even though it wasn't real  .

I'm tired


----------



## Rubiksmaster12 (Feb 14, 2008)

You know you are obsessed with the cube when everyone in school knows you as "The guy with the rubik's cube" and not your real name.

Yes, a lot of the people in my school don't know my real name but know I can solve the cube really fast.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes same here... I was at a prayer gathering once and someone I had never met before recognized me as "the guy who walks around campus solving a rubik's cube".
You know you are obsessed with the cube when your hands are killing you from cubing too much but you still cube anyway. When the hands hurt too bad to cube go to OH when both hands hurt go to feet solving 
PJK's reminded me: I solved the cube a few times during my AP Lit exam only i had lost a piece due to a pop so was solving by putting my finger in the hole.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

haha nice on Lofty

you know your obsessed with the cube when you have a room dedicated to all of your twisty puzzles


----------



## amateurguy (Feb 17, 2008)

... when people say "Thank you" you mishear it as "Thank cube".


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2008)

... when the cube sees you naked.


----------



## Rama (Feb 18, 2008)

...you have to solve your 3x3x3 twice in a row in an certain amount of time before you can leave to school/work/whatever (I had to cycle very hard a few times).

...old schoolmates you haven't seen for a year and ask if you still cube and you fish in your pocket and show them a cube.

...you put your cube next to all the mobile phones of your other schoolmates before an exam (we weren't allowed to have our mobile phones with us and we had to put our personal belongings there for prevention of stealing during the exams).


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 23, 2008)

You know you're obsessed when you see a scrambled cube.....and you know you must solve it.

And when you see a solved cube, you know you must scramble it, and then solve it.

(man that keeps annoying me :s)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

...You see this message


> Sorry, there are no new threads to view.
> 
> You may search for threads updated during the previous 24 hours, here.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 24, 2008)

You know your too obsessed with the cube when... right before you go to bed you memorize a scrambled cube, then go to bed with the cube, solve it while going to sleep (BLD) and wait till the morning when you wake up to see if you DNF'ed or not. (yes i really did do this lol)


You know your too obsessed with the cube when.... your cube is too obsessed with you.


----------



## Stralbem (Apr 3, 2008)

You know that you're too obsessed with the cube when you ask your parents to renovate your house to have a room that will serve as a cube museum...
(I actually ask my parents to renovate our house just to have a nice and big space for my cubes but they said I can use our attic)


----------



## F.P. (Apr 3, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> You know your too obsessed with the cube when... right before you go to bed you memorize a scrambled cube, then go to bed with the cube, solve it while going to sleep (BLD) and wait till the morning when you wake up to see if you DNF'ed or not. (yes i really did do this lol)
> 
> 
> You know your too obsessed with the cube when.... your cube is too obsessed with you.




damn...I'm doing this everyday...routine.


----------



## stlcards08 (Apr 4, 2008)

When you can't sleep at night, you can reach just a foot away from you to grab a cube and turn it around till you fall asleep.

Or when you end up not doing homework cause you spent all night trying to get a new PB.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 4, 2008)

when you feel lost and have nothing to do when your 4x4x4 cube core breaks


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 4, 2008)

When everytime you hear words like, sticker, tile, lube, silicone etc, the first hting you think of is cubes.


----------



## Jai (Apr 4, 2008)

when you just can't leave an unsolved cube on your table because it just looks so wrong.


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 4, 2008)

When people come up and tell you that you're obsessed. (I've had this happen a few times)


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2008)

...you see the word "permutation" in your math book and tell the teacher that they spelled "PLL" wrong. 

...you see the word "permutation" in your math book and think, "that's what the last step for solving a Rubik's cube is called."

...you do complicated math problems and formulas... just to solve the probability of having all corners oriented as you finish F2L.

...someone spells "Rubik's" as "Rubix", "Rubicks", etc. and you get extremely mad for their idiocy(but really, learn to spell you idiots).

...you start an organization for weening Rubik's addicts off of their cube.

...you start calling various types of wrist injuries and fatigues "Rubik's wrist","Rubik's fatigue", "Rubik's ouchy", etc.

...you take the time to seriously think about what signs would point out you are obssessed with the cube.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 4, 2008)

...people come upto you and say "Obsession is an understatement" with regard to cubing.
I actually have a friend who keeps telling me this.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 5, 2008)

...when people at work/school refer to you by twisting their hands madly as if they were solving a cube.

This happens to me all the time...


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 6, 2008)

when a badly drawn stick figure with a square in his hands is instantly recognized as you


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

You know your obsessed with Rubik's when Jesus comes back, and you ask him to wait a second while you grab your cubes. 

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec.
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## K8 (Apr 9, 2008)

when your bag with everything in it is stolen and you just worry about your cube that is in foreign hands!argggh...

when your friends start shouting "Not agaiiin, put that thing away!!" by the time you touch your cube...

when your brother is saving money to buy you a stackmat so that you leave the PC alone!


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 24, 2008)

...when you've been accused of 'solving' the cube by switching around the stickers, because they're peeling so badly (true story, don't ask )


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 24, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> You know your obsessed with Rubik's when Jesus comes back, and you ask him to wait a second while you grab your cubes.
> 
> *3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec.
> 3x3x3 OH: 1:17
> ...



Jesus Popped (died) on the cross and still got a sub-10 seconds solve.

when you solved a gigaminx.
when you hate Rubik's. (prefer Eastsheen and cube4you)
you get excited when you hear cube, cuba, square, puzzle, permutation, orientation, cycle, ...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 25, 2008)

... when the [MK] verdict broke your heart


----------



## signaly (Apr 26, 2008)

...when you forget your cube at home and break into a cold sweat :]


----------



## wddglr (Apr 27, 2008)

...when theres always a cube inside a three foot radius from your hands... maximum


----------



## MechaTech84 (Apr 28, 2008)

You know you're Obsessed when... 1) Your own family members start telling you to join "Cuber's Anonymous"...​2) You buy cargo pants so you can carry your Rubik's Cubes everywhere...​3) You own more than 2 Rubik's cubes, and you are ADDICTED if you own more than 8.​4) You use the rubik's cube to RELIEVE stress...​5) You're at school and people are in shock if you DON'T solve a Rubik's Cube at least once a class.​6) You consider starting a website about the Rubik's Cube, but then you start to think that it would be too broad a topic, and so you find ways to make it more specific.​7) You know every single acronym having anything to do with the rubik's cube, and have made up some yourself.​1-5 actually apply to me... Wow.... And that's not even counting the ones already said....


----------

